
How to price anything: The psychology behind what we’ll pay… - shaunroncken
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-price-anything-19c5f71e3847#.orb1srkmo
======
k__
Problem with this is also, that especially technical people don't have the
skills and often not (really) the need to price well. The other side of
"pricing anything" you could say.

I mean, if you charge 100€ per hour for your consulting and you would "just"
work for 25 weeks a year, you would make about 100k a year. Even if you just
charge 70€, you still just need to work 36 weeks a year for 100k and 100k is a
rather good income in most parts of the world.

Yes, it's pretty cool that some people charge 10k a week and I would like to
do this too. But if I don't, I still have a nice life.

